# Google Apps (Gapps) Package....



## ictcreations (Feb 28, 2012)

hi people..

Just a quickie....

I have the latest Gapps Package, but i was just wondering.... there are things like youtube and google music that I would like to have installed with this package. I know they have been removed for various reasons. However, I was wondering.....

If I had the apk files, could I just place them in the revelant folder within the package to have them installed with the rest, and if so, do they have to be names a certain way??

for instance instead of com.whatever for music, could i rename the file GoogleMusic.apk and have google market place still recognise it and update it when needed??

There are a few programs that i would like to do this with like GoSMS pro for one. Would much prefer it as a system app and to be installed with the other GApps if nessassary.

or is it not that simple??

any help would be appreciated.


----------

